# South Jersey



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking to network with some South Jersey froggers. is there anyone out there???
Im in Mount Holly, exit 5

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Was in gibbsboro, now stratford. Pretty close.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm in the South/Central area on weekends!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm Near millville just south of the motorsports race track.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Tomsriver here!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mantua/Sewell here... Down close to rt 322 (exit 2)


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Medford! Near Cherry hill


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

eos said:


> I'm in the South/Central area on weekends!


Probably should've mentioned... Aberdeen/Matawan area


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

What do you guys keep/breed? I am trying to acquire a pair of Auratus right now. Currently I have 4 leucomelas, 1 chocolate, 2 red galacts, 2 yellow galacts, and 2 Cobalt Tincs. No breeding yet


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got Leucs, Mints, Amazonicus (FG Vents) and a couple other misc frogs.

I got a picture thread goin on right here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/79408-eos-frogs-photo-thread.html


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm down in Atlantic City area. I'm not typically available for meet and greets, but have been known to get out every once and a while. I don't keep many frogs these days. Just a lot of plants. Nice to know that there's others in South Jersey.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

My list is a bit long to type. I have a variety of auratus tincs thumbs etc. No pumilio for me.

For pairs I have some auratus im raising now and may have extras. I also have a good number of tads in the water now and some young offspring. Only auratus tads tho.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Will be moved by the end of the month to Cranbury (exit 8/8a)


----------

